# enable communication between Two different lans (subnets)/ domains 2003 server?



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have our production lan that is on 192.168.100.x.. this is a 2003 server domain, with a DHCP server running on one of the 2003 boxes.

I also have a development test lan that is 192.168.227.x.. this too is a 2003 domain with a DHCP server running on one of the 2003 boxes there.

I want to be able to share resources between the 2.. ie: if i'm a box on 227.x.. i want to be able to either say \\192.168.100.2\apps or \\servername\apps..

I've tried setting up RAS servers on both ends.. then setting static routes between them..

I've also tried adding the 100.x gateway as a secondary gateway on the one 227.x server, but this didnt work either...

One thing to note.. the 227.x lan is actually run completely on my Vista machine under Vmware Workstation 6.x I have the servers set to "bridged mode" (there is also nat mode, which uses the same ip as the host OS, or host only mode, which completely isolates the guest from the host).

Ultimately too, I'd like to have someone running vmware on their machine, to create say an XP virtual machine and join the test domain that is running from my machine.

I dont think the issue is VMware related.. I think i'm just missing a step in RAS (if ras is even needed) or somewhere else (maybe demand dialing between the two ras servers if needed?)?

One key thing i was worried about was the fact i have a dhcp server on both domains.. as i only want dhcp requests in the wild to be processed by the 100.x server, so i'm guessing i'd have to turn off the dhcp server on the test domain.

Thanks for any tips


----------



## sumeshbnr (Jul 27, 2007)

hi! Add an 227 .x ip address to 100.x boxes inthe advanced ip tab .


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

sumeshbnr said:


> hi! Add an 227 .x ip address to 100.x boxes inthe advanced ip tab .


Ah ok.. well that is almost what I have done so far (I guess the second nic ip of 227.x is the same thing, just a little more complicated).. its almost working.. here is a brief summary:

The 100.x subnet is being run off a physical gateway router (Symantec Gateway).. while the 227.x subnet is existing on a virtual network in VMware Workstation 6.x. 

The virtual network has no DHCP (as I dont want the 100.x subnet to get requests for dhcp from the wrong server).

I assumed for now, that i need at least one server in each subnet to have a secondary nic, with an ip address of the opposite subnet assigned to it..

I then thought I needed RRAS setup in the virtual subnet, minimally.. then all clients in the virtual subnet would have their gateway set to the RRAS server in that subnet, while the clients/servers in the 227.x subnet would still have the symantec gateway router ip for gateway.

I think though, i need to use a RRAS server in the production 100.x subnet.. but the problem is, i dont want to have to change the gateway of any machines i want to be able to "see" the 227.x machines to the RRAS server in the 100.x subnet, I would want these to stay with the Symantec Gateway router IP address.

I think so far I can ping the RRAS server on 100.6 from the virtual lan, but no other machines in that lan, while I can also ping the 227.6 RRAS server from the 100.6 machine...

I also thought maybe I needed to do the demand dial option in RRAS, but i'm not sure how this is much different than what I'm doing now.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Working like a charm so far.. All i had to do was add a static route in my router to the RAS server on my virtual network.. and on that RAS server have a secondary nic with an ip address in the real domain.. all machines in the virtual realm have the gateway set to the RAS server address..


Now onto secondary thing.. DNS.. what is the usual way to hack this one.. should i just put for the secondary dns addresses on every machine in the Virtual Network, the dns of the real network? Or can I just do a forward from within the DNS manager (right click server name.. forwards tab.. enter ip address of the opposite dns servers?) on the Virtual network and the same on the real.. i think this one would be simpler?

I can only ping by ip as of now naturally.

UPDATE: Tried adding the real domains ip addresses to the forwarders tab, recycled things, waited, i still cant ping them by name as of now. Actually.. i can ping the other domain.. but only if i add the domain suffix.. ie: ping serverA.domain.local I'm guessing i can tweak the settings to fix this.. hoping i dont need to add this suffix to every machine in the virtual realm. This ping with the suffix actually works without doing anything to DNS on either side too.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Update.. I have both networks pinging each other now.. by FQDN only... but i cant ping the internet.. even by ip address... from the virtual/.227.x network:



I'll start the description from scratch.. and maybe this will shed 
some light: 

I have a symantec gateway router.. connected to the internet and my 
internal .100 lan (call it the real lan). 
On this device I setup the static route.. It is set to 192.168.227.0, 
255.255.255.0 mask, 192.168.227.6 gateway (the RRAS on the virtual 
LAN). This static entry also asks what interface to create the route 
on.. so I chose the internal interface.. the other two options are 
WAN1,2. 


In order to resolve names, using at least FQDN.. i then had to goto 
the DNS on the .100 lan and... Right click the DNS server name.. 
properties.. Forwarders tab.. then.. rather than just clicking on "all 
other dns domains" and adding the .227.2 (dns server) entry.. it 
seemed i had to click the "new" button.. create a new DNS domain.. so 
i put in psttest.local (our virtual lan domain name).. i then clicked 
on that entry.. and entered the .227.2 address for the DNS server. 


Then on the virtual lan.. i did this same thing.. only i created the 
new dns domain called pst.local and then clicked the entry and added 
the .100.2 (dns server) entry there. 


On the RRAS server.. I have two nics.. (virtual server).. one is 
called "pst.local" while the other is "psttest.local".. the pst.local 
nic has a .100.x address and the other has the .227.x address. 


At this point i can ping either domain.. but only by FQDN.. ie: from 
production: ping vpcServerA.psttest.local works fine and then the 
reverse works fine from the test lan. 


If i try to ping an ip address on the internet.. ie: www.google.com 
's ip address (not domain name).. it Fails.. likewise of course 
pinging it by name fails. 


I tried going into the RRAS server and adding the NAT protocol.. i 
wasnt sure if this was needed .. this didnt help things.. though I may 
have had it configured wrong. 


Any thoughts on the step i'm missing to make internet pings work? Did 
I do the DNS entries correctly in the forwarding tab? (I haven't done 
any zone transfers or adding extra name servers thus far, as they dont 
seem necessary since these are independent domains). 


Thanks


----------

